# OMG, my eyes...



## madmaximus (Jul 23, 2007)

OMFGDOGS


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

What was that??????


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Whatever it is, it needs a seizure warning. That is a whole lot of color!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

what the....?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Too afraid to click it.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

Why can't I close it? D:


----------



## Jamm (Nov 21, 2011)

Woah....


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

It's just a bunch of rainbow colors and running animated dogs. With loud silly music. LOL nothing too scary!


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Nyan cat is better!!! =D


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

why did I click on that?! it made my headache worse


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

My brain is scrambled. LOL 

I lost my cursor there for a second....


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Bet I can name all those dogs--Corgi, Pug, Dachshund, Beagle, West Highland White Terrier, Pomeranian, Samoyed, Jack Russell Terrier, Husky, Shiba Inu, and Olde English Sheepdog?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Just noticed it says, "DOGSDOGSDOGSDOGSDOGSDOGSDOGS..." in the background. Hahaha.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I just showed it to my husband and said "bet you wish you had some weed right about now huh"

He had a few choice words to say about the site and that is with it muted lol


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

OMG! I can't watch video games being played, it makes me sick. THIS just about did me in & it was only on for a second:crazy:


----------

